
Show HN: Scheme with first-class continuations implemented in various languages - suzuki
https://github.com/nukata/little-scheme
======
suzuki
I timed each implementation in solving 6-Queens[1] on a meta-circular
Scheme[2] (i.e. each Scheme interpreter ran a meta-circular Scheme interpreter
to solve 6-Queens). Results are shown in [3]; the order of speed is observed
as follows:

Go ≈ Java ≈ Crystal(Compiled) ≈ SBCL > C# ≈ PyPy > TypeScript(Node.js) ≈
Crystal ≈ Dart >> PHP > Python ≈ Ruby

[1] [https://github.com/nukata/little-
scheme/blob/v1.2.0/examples...](https://github.com/nukata/little-
scheme/blob/v1.2.0/examples/nqueens.scm) [2]
[https://github.com/nukata/little-
scheme/blob/v1.2.0/scm.scm](https://github.com/nukata/little-
scheme/blob/v1.2.0/scm.scm) [3] [https://github.com/nukata/little-
scheme/tree/v1.2.0#performa...](https://github.com/nukata/little-
scheme/tree/v1.2.0#performance)

